# Allstate Rideshare endorsement coming to Florida



## phochief (Feb 5, 2018)

Maybe this is old news, but I got an email directly from Allstate today saying they will begin offering their Rideshare endorsement in the state of Florida in May 2018.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with Allstate rideshare in Florida? How much was it extra?


----------

